# Forenbersicht > Fahrtechnik >  >  Probleme beim Gleiten

## Surfkanone

Moinmoin,
Ich habe mir neulich ein JP Freestyle-Wave 92 aus 2013 angeschafft. Vorher bin ich ein Mistral Screamer (um die 100l) aus dem letzten Jahrhundert gefahren. Ich bin zwar nicht der begnadetste Surfer der Welt allerdings gingen Powerhalse und schnell fahren mit dem Screamer schon ganz gut. Bei normalem Gleitwind komme ich mit dem JP aber nun nicht ins Gleiten. Ich fahre Gaastra Manics von 3.7 - 5,5 qm. Gibt es da irgendwelche besonderen Tricks oder war der JP ein Fehlkauf?
Ich hoffe ihr knnt mir weiterhelfen...

----------


## wellenkasper

Wenn du erst 1-2 mal mit dem JP los warst, wrde ich auf Gewhung tippen. Kann auch sein, dass der Mistral aufgrund der vermutlich lngeren Gleitflche etwas "leichter" angleitet. Das hat aber nichts mit der objektiven Gleitleistung des JP zu tun, der wird nach einer Gewhnunsphase sicher genauso flutschen wie der Mistral. Helfen knnte eine aktivere Fahrweise beim Angleiten, soll heien durch kurzes Pumpen/Be- und Entlasten mit den Beinen/Fen dem board ber die Gleitschwelle zu helfen. 
Du wirst dich sicher schnell daran gewhnen, und auch dein Mistral kannst du so noch einmal Beine machen.
Was noch sein knnte ist wenn der Jp eine deutlich kleinere Finne hat, da knnte man noch 1-2 cm draufpacken, das wir mMn aber nicht ntig sein. Wenn der Wind passt und du dir bewusst bist, dass die Gleitflche etwas krzer ist wirst du auch sehr bald flssig mit dem JP bers Wasser gleiten.

Gre Holger

----------


## Surfkanone

OK danke, werde ich heute mal probieren, melde mich danach! Habe schon eine verhltnismig groe Finne (34 cm). Ich war aber auch erst 2 mal aufm Wasser

----------


## rich

Hi, was sind denn das fr winzige Segelgren? Kann man damit berhaupt gleiten? Ich fahre mit meinen 70 kg auch als kleinstes Board ein 95L Rocket; grtes Segel 6,4 er ab 20 ktn + und als kleinstes ein 5 er bis gut 35 ktn; fhrst du deine Segel ab 40ktn?? kein Wunder wenn Du nicht gleitest. LG

----------


## wellenkasper

Vielleicht ist die Surfkanone eine 55kg Frau oder auch ein Teenager?
Wer mit 70kg ein 6,4er ab 20kn nutzt hat durchaus noch Potenzial seine Gleittechnik zu verbessern  :Wink: 
Ich persnlich bin mit 80kg bei 35kn gerne mit einem 4.0er unterwegs, ein 5.0er wre mir persnlich zu unhandlich bei Sturm.

LG Holger

----------


## Surfkanone

> Hi, was sind denn das fr winzige Segelgren? Kann man damit berhaupt gleiten? Ich fahre mit meinen 70 kg auch als kleinstes Board ein 95L Rocket; grtes Segel 6,4 er ab 20 ktn + und als kleinstes ein 5 er bis gut 35 ktn; fhrst du deine Segel ab 40ktn?? kein Wunder wenn Du nicht gleitest. LG



Ich bin 60kg schwer und fahre ab ca 17 knt Wind...
Ja ich bin ein Teenager...  :Happy: 
Und dann gleitet man mit 5,5 auf dem alten Mistral ganz gut.

----------


## rich

Gut, dann ist einiges klar. Versuch es einfach mal mit greren Segeln. Dann fhrst du nicht immer so an der Gleitgrenze rum und hast auch deutlich mehr Spass. Die Segel knnen ber einen sehr groen Windbereich gefahren werden. So bin ich bei 17 ktn auch noch mit meinem 12 qm Formula Segel unterwegs, oder auch mit einem 8,5 er oder 7,5 er und Slalomboard. Wie du siehst ist noch Luft nach oben.
LG

----------


## Freistil

Moin Surfkanone!
Bei 60kg als grtes Segel ein 5,5 zu fahren macht absolut Sinn! Da du ein Freestyle Wave fhrst, gehen deine Ambitionen wahrscheinlich deutlich ber gerade aus fahren und Abends allen erzhlen dass man der schnellste auf dem Wasser war hinaus. Wer sich damit profilieren muss immer Riesen Segel zu fahren macht einiges falsch... Ein 5,5er luft mit ein wenig Einsatz an der Gabel auch schon wenn erste Schaumkronen auf dem Wasser zu erkennen sind, gerade bei deinem Gewicht. Lange trapeztampen knnen zustzlich helfen, da das Segel aufrechter steht und besser angestrmt wird. Ist dein Problem beim Angleiten, dass das Board in den Wind dreht ? Wenn ja, versuch den Mastfu etwas weiter nach vorne zu schieben ( 2-3cm ) dadurch bekommst du mehr druck auf den Bug und das Brett wird schneller frei. Es ist wirklich wichtig an der Technik zu Arbeiten (Krperhaltung, Pump Bewegungen und vor allem die Wasseroberflche lesen) anstatt sie einfach mit Riesigen Segeln komplett zu ignorieren. 
@rich ich finde es schade dass deine Antworten so eingenommen klingen, bei 17 Knoten ein 12qm zu fahren ist einfach absolut utopisch, vielleicht ist dein Windmesser kaputt oder du hast eine andere Definition von Knoten.
Beispiel: In Pozo hatte es vorgestern 35-40 Knoten, Ricardo Campello war mit 4,2qm unterwegs, @rich wrst du da wirklich noch mit deinem 5er gefahren?

----------


## rich

Hi Freistil
wir fahren auf Binnengewssern bei Schrottwind und da muss jeder Surfer sein Ding ausmachen. Meine Antworten sind weder eingenommen noch sonst etwas. Das Segelbeispiel soll nur zeigen, das in meinen Augen die Segel von Surfkanone bei weitem zu klein sind; deshalb dann ja auch die Frage.
Ich habe im letzten Jahr die Flche meiner Segel gut verdoppelt und kann nun wesentlich besser gleiten. Aber das muss jeder selbst entscheiden. Und bei 40 ktn gehe ich Kiten und bestimmt nicht Windsurfen mit einem 5 er.

----------


## Surfkanone

Also danke erstmal fr die Antworten, ich werde euch berichten wie es klappt wenn mal wieder Wind ist (also in vermutlich erst in ein paar Wochen ;-) ).
Und ich komme mit den kleinen Segel einfach besser klar, meine Ambitionen sind nicht mglichst schnell zu fahren aber ich kann auch verstehen dass das manchen Surfer sehr viel zu klein vorkommt... ✌️

----------


## Surfkanone

Ich war nun nochmal surfen, ging schon besser.
Allerdings ist mir aufgefallen das der bug beim gleiten sehr hoch ist, ist das normal und wenn nicht was mach ich falsch?😬

----------


## wellenkasper

Bug hoch? Das klingt ein wenig nach Mastfu vllt. etwas vor schieben, aber eigentlich sollte die mittige Position in der Mastschine idR gut passen.
Was du nicht vergessen darfst, dein neues Board wird ca 20-30cm krzer sein, und somit wirst du deine Krperhaltung nach und nach automatisch anpassen. Insgesamt mssen die "modernen" Boards etws mehr ber den Mastfu gefahren werden gerade beim Angleiten, leicht abfallen 1-2 wippen und dann luft es.
Versuche insgesamt weniger auf dem Board zu stehen und bitte nicht vom Krper wegschieben, wenn alles gut luft und getrimmt ist, sollte das gesamte System aus Segel, Fahrer und Board sehr ausgewogen sein. Versuche die Windenergie durch Krper -> Gabel -> Mast aufs Board zu bekommen, dann wirst du bald easy ber den See fliegen  :Wink:

----------


## tobsen

> .... kein Wunder wenn Du nicht gleitest. LG




21 knt - 4,8
25 knt - 4,4
92 l
64 kg

grsstes Segel 5,2 --- genau einmal benutzt... 

...wollte nur sagen das das variiert je nach Knnen, Segel etc... solche pauschalisierten Aussagen bringen wenig... zumal, bitte nicht sauer sein, deine Aussage schon recht absolut klingt... ich schtze jedoch den konstruktiven Diskurs hier und das Bemhen dem fragenden Hilfestellung zu bieten.... 

Liebe Grsse

----------


## kurtmievielle

> Versuche die Windenergie durch Krper -> Gabel -> Mast aufs Board zu bekommen, dann wirst du bald easy ber den See fliegen



Das "Problem" habe ich auch. Ich bekomme einfach nicht raus, dass ich zu viel Gewicht auf den hinteren Fu packe. Das Board schlingert im Gleiten und dreht dann nach Luv und die Gleitfahrt ist beendet. Selbst wenn ich mich darauf konzentriere das Gewicht auf den Mastfu zu packen, passiert das immer wieder. Keine Ahnung wie  ich mir das wieder abgewhne. Versuche gerade den Mastfu langsam weiter nach hinten, nher an die Schlaufen, zu bringen und tatschlich auf einem Bein zu stehen.

----------


## Old Rob

Tnt ganz nach Spinout.
https://www.surf-magazin.de/aufsteig...en/a20359.html

----------


## Spacecowboy

> Ich bekomme einfach nicht raus, dass ich zu viel Gewicht auf den hinteren Fu packe. Das Board schlingert im Gleiten und dreht dann nach Luv und die Gleitfahrt ist beendet. Selbst wenn ich mich darauf konzentriere das Gewicht auf den Mastfu zu packen, passiert das immer wieder. Keine Ahnung wie  ich mir das wieder abgewhne. Versuche gerade den Mastfu langsam weiter nach hinten, nher an die Schlaufen, zu bringen und tatschlich auf einem Bein zu stehen.



Mit dem Mastfuss weiter nach hinten geht die Kontrolle eher noch mehr flten und das Anluven verstrkt sich; solltest du nur machen, wenn das Board zu wenig frei gleitet ("klebt") oder zu starke Tendenz zum Abfallen da ist.

Wrde eher versuchen:
- die Gabel hher stellen (evtl. braucht's lngere Tampen)
- das hintere Bein etwas beugen
- Hfte/Becken etwas in Fahrtrichtung zu drehen
- evtl. das Rigg etwas mehr durchsetzen, weil zu nervs (Down- und Outhaul)
- bis Gleiten sicher funktioniert die Schlaufen mglichst innen/vorne positionieren (evtl. 3er Setup)

Nachtrag: Dieses unkontrollierte Schliengern (keine Spinouts) hatte ich brigens auch bei meinen ersten Gleitfahrten, aber nur in die eine Richtung (Masthand links), in die andere Richtung - sozusagen die Schokoladenseite - konnte ich frh schon recht stabil heizen. Von daher wusste ich, dass ich prinzipiell nichts am Setup ndern musste. Das Schliengern verschwand dann sozusagen von alleine, ohne dass ich mich auf irgendwas speziell fokussierte. Denke, das sind einfach (fein)motorische Automatismen, welche die Muskeln erlernen mssen. hnliches passiert brigens, wenn man das erste Mal auf einer Slackline balanciert, da zitterts auch bei den Meisten und bessert dann rasch.

Gruss Phil

----------


## kurtmievielle

> Nachtrag: Dieses unkontrollierte Schliengern (keine Spinouts) hatte ich brigens auch bei meinen ersten Gleitfahrten, aber nur in die eine Richtung (Masthand links), in die andere Richtung - sozusagen die Schokoladenseite - konnte ich frh schon recht stabil heizen.



Witzig, ich war gestern drauen und habe genau das gleiche bemerkt: Linke Hand = Masthand: luft, rechts: Schlingern.

----------


## Surfkanone

So, nach mehr als einem halben Jahr melde ich mich jetzt noch einmal.
Erst einmal danke fr die ganzen Tipps, es funktioniert schon deutlich besser und ich komme oft ins Gleiten. Trotzdem habe ich das Gefhl, das ich Fahrtechnisch irgendwetwas falsch mache. Meiner Meinung nach will das Brett zwar los, wird aber von mir "behindert". Auch wenn ich dann einmal in den Schlaufen bin komme ich nicht weit, da ich sofort wieder aus der Gleitfahrt komme. 
Das soll jetzt nicht so klingen, als wrde ich nie richtig gleiten, bei viel Druck komm ich mit dem Teil schon gut in Fahrt, diese Probleme treten vor allem bei Wind um die 15-20 Knoten auf, danach flutscht es, trotzdem sehe ich Surfer mit hnlichem Material, geilweise noch kleinerem Material, die spielend ins Gleiten kommen.

----------


## Surf Maniac

Lass dich doch mal filmen und stell das Video hier rein.
Dann wissen die Experten, wo das Problem liegt, wenn es berhaupt ein solches gibt.
Alles andere sind nur Ratespielchen.

----------


## Begleiter

> . 
> Das soll jetzt nicht so klingen, als wrde ich nie richtig gleiten, bei viel Druck komm ich mit dem Teil schon gut in Fahrt, diese Probleme treten vor allem bei Wind um die 15-20 Knoten auf, danach flutscht es, trotzdem sehe ich Surfer mit hnlichem Material, geilweise noch kleinerem Material, die spielend ins Gleiten kommen.



Das Orientieren an anderen taugt nur bedingt, finde ich. Ich hatte diese Woche erst die Situation, dass ich am Wasser stand und berlegt habe, was ich aufbauen soll. Jemand, der vom Wasser kam, sagte er muss kleiner fahren, es wre zu viel. Er hat dann 5,5 aufgebaut. Mein Gefhl sagte mir aber, ich brauch was um die 7. Und das stimmte dann auch. Er wog so um die 70 kg, ich so 80. Es war sehr big, evtl. surft er bei diesen Bedingunen selten, ich fast nur bei solchen, er war wohl auch besser als ich und es reicht dann eben auch kleineres Material.
Wenn du also sagst, du gleitetest bei mehr Wind gut, denke ich, brauchst du fr 15 kt. was greres.

----------


## Old Rob

Das Gefhl, das Board wolle Gleiten es aber nicht macht, kenne ich auch. Verschiedene Mglichkeiten: der Wind ist doch zu schwach, du gibt zu wenig Druck auf den Mastfuss, du gehst zu frh in die Schlaufen, du holst zu wenig dicht, du fllst zu wenig ab. Ich versucht jeweils mehr Druck auf den Mastfuss zu geben und sobald ich das Gefhl habe, das Brett kommt frei, wird schneller, falle ich ab - meistens geht es dann los! Es ist halt alles bungssache - und lass dich nicht von den andern verwirren - ich war auch schon als erster im Gleiten, weil ich einfach bei der Be am richtigen Ort war.

----------


## Spacecowboy

Hier noch als Ergnzung zu den Inputs meiner Vorschreiber, worauf ich auch noch achten wrde:

- Sicherstellen, dass das Segel optimal getrimmt ist mit genug Bauch fr Leichtwind (bei strkerem Wind flutscht es ja) und dass Segel und Mast gut zusammenpassen

- Aktiv angleiten (aber ohne zu "hampeln") und mit mglichst "leichten Fssen" das Board nach vorne ber die Bugwelle schieben (und dabei etwas abfallen)

- Board in beiden Achsen mglichst flach halten, also keine Kante ins Wasser und Gewicht erst nach hinten, wenn's luft

Viel Erfolg & Spass!

----------


## Ella

Oftmals zieht man unbewusst die Segelhand ran wenn man in die Schlaufen geht. Durch dieses Dichtholen verlierst du druck im segel und kommst so ausm gleiten. Wenn das Brett hinten schlingert versuche mal die hacke anzuheben und nur leichten Druck mit den Zehen auszuben. Manchmal liegt das Schlingern aber auch ganz einfach am Seegras

----------


## Surfkanone

Danke fr die Antworten, ich werde das nchste mal all das versuchen anzuwenden und werde mich melden. Wahrscheinlich schaffe ich es auch mich mit der GoPro zu filmen dann habe ich sogar Videomaterial.  :Wink:

----------


## Surfkanone

So, ich hab’s zwar nicht geschafft mich zu filmen, wei aber glaube ich woran es gelegen hat:
 Ich habe sehr lange die Trapeztampen weit vorne gehabt, somit War es immer wenn ich mich nach hinten gelehnt habe so wie wenn ich die Masthuhns dicht geholt habe. Daraufhin habe ich die dann mal deutlich weiter nach hinten gestellt. Durch ein bisschen Abfallen und aktives abgleiten lufts jetzt echt gut, oft  sogar vor den anderen auf dem wasser. 
Danke fr die Tipps!!

----------


## dreamsurfer70

Super Tipps. Muss ich gleich ausprobieren Leute! :-D

----------

